# Looking to rehome a cat (Lancashire area)



## lubyloo (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello 

I have had cats all my life. My most recent cat tragically passed away four months ago.

I’m ready for another cat but due to the circumstances of my cat’s death I now only wish to home an indoor cat. We intend to build a catio in the summer for some safe outdoor time, but the cat will not be able to roam in order to keep them safe and my mind at ease.

I live with my fiancée, no children but hope to in the future. We would prefer a cat no older than 6 years old, FIV negative, male or female, no specific breed.

Do you know of any rescue centres who rehome indoor cats? I’m struggling to find any. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My niece has just adopted two cats from a Rescue Centre and I don't believe there was any requirement for them to be either indoor or outdoor cats.

Whereabouts in Lancashire are you? If you're in the same area, I can get the contact details for you, if you like.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would not usually advise lying to a cat rescue....but you could certainly be conservative with the truth regarding your plans for outdoor access. Most rescues will have some kind of home check and may even advise of qualifying criteria ahead of that....so if someone did come to inspect they would see you have a garden and unless you state otherwise they will presume that the cat would have outside access. if they ask for a cat flap, well, the cat would need to be indoor for a few weeks anyway to settle so you could say you plan to get one fitted etc.
If you wanted to think about pedigree cats, most of which definitely require indoor homes, then you could post on this page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/546671018714407/


----------



## lubyloo (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. I don’t think it would sit well with me lying to a cat rescue. Also my departed moggie loved going outside and would not be kept in. Wouldn’t want to enforce that on a rescue cat if they were so used to going outside. Arranging some home visits now. Just need to be patient the right cat is out there for us.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

There are cats in rescue centres who can only be re-homed as indoor cats - we often have 2 or 3 looking for new homes in the centre where I volunteer (sorry nowhere near Lancashire though). Usually the cats are disabled in some way; maybe blind or, more usually, they have FIV. Perhaps you might consider re-homing such a cat ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I would not usually advise lying to a cat rescue....but you could certainly be conservative with the truth regarding your plans for outdoor access. Most rescues will have some kind of home check and may even advise of qualifying criteria ahead of that....so if someone did come to inspect they would see you have a garden and unless you state otherwise they will presume that the cat would have outside access. if they ask for a cat flap, well, the cat would need to be indoor for a few weeks anyway to settle so you could say you plan to get one fitted etc.
> If you wanted to think about pedigree cats, most of which definitely require indoor homes, then you could post on this page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/546671018714407/


Totally agree; and if OP is planning to build a safe outdoor run then I don't see a problem. In any case, people's circumstances can often change. My neighbour adopted an 'outdoor' cat, but has now had to move owing to OH's work taking them to a different area and to a house where it would be unsafe to let the cat out. So the cat is now indoor only for his own safety. The charity she got him from does not know this, but so what, the cat has a great home. In a couple of years he may well be an outdoor cat again. But I think she should emphasise that an outdoor run is on the agenda.


----------

